# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Sherimi I Te Semureve Me Kuran Dhe Sunnet

## dijetari

Falenderimi i takon Allahut.Ate e falenderojm dhe prej Tij falje kerkojm.Kerkojm mbrojtje nga Allahu prej te keqijave te vetevetes dhe prej veprave tona.Ke e udhezon Allahu ska kush e lajthit dhe ke e largon nga rruga e vertete Ai,ska kush e udhezon.Deshmoj se ska hyjni tjeter perveq Allahut,i Cili eshte Nje dhe deshmoj se Muhammedi eshte rob dhe i Derguari i Tij.

       '' O  ju qe besuat,kini frike Allahun me nje sinqeritet te vertete dhe mos vdisni,pos vetem duke qene muslimane[besimtare].''

                        DISA POROSI PER TE SEMURET

         I tere falenderimi i takon Allahut[subhanehuve teala],Zotit te boteve i cili na udhezoj ne fene Islame dhe na nderoj me udherefimin e me te mirit nga mbare njerzimi[Muhammedin [sal-lall-llahualeji ve sel-lem].Ai esht Sunduesi qe nuk ka nevoj per ndihmen e askujt,iPerjetshemi qe nuk ka femi e as partner,iLartesuari qe nuk ka te ngjajshem.Qdo gje eshte e perveq Fetyres se Tije.

           te nderuar forumist ,a egsiston magjite e zeza dhe aka sherim pre magjise se zeze,dhe me qka njeriu duhet ti kundervihet asaj magjije?

----------


## dijetari

Semundjet qe sheron Kurani;

  1.Sherimi i Sihirit

  2. Sherimi i te penguarit per mardhenje seksuale me gruan e tij.

 3   Sherimi nga mesyeshi

 4 Mbrojtja nga mesyeshi

 5  sherimi nga migrena[ dhe epilepsija]

6 sherimi i semundjeve psikike.... etjera .

----------


## aadili

> te nderuar forumist ,a egsiston magjite e zeza dhe aka sherim pre magjise se zeze,dhe me qka njeriu duhet ti kundervihet asaj magjije?


Vetëm kaq dua të them se jamë plotësisht i bindur se shërimi bëhet vetëm me Kuran.
 Duhet shumë të jemi të kënaqur dhe ti falemenderohemi Allahut, që e ka zbritur kuranin që të na udhëzoj dhe të jetë shërim për njerzimin.
Mbrojtja para se të ndodhë  ose më mirë me thanë mos ndodh kjo është: Falja e Namazeve dhe të qenurit me Abdes(i pastër).
Falemenderimi i takon vetëm Allahut.

----------


## aadili

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=37806

----------


## xani1

...............

----------


## aadili

Mirëdita i nderuari Dijetari.
Urime për shërimin e fëmiut dhe u bëft 100 vjeç.

Kamë respekt të veçant për ty dhe aspak kundër teje.
Po të ishe diku afër në zvicër do të kisha patur bile edhe dëshirë për të njohur më mirë.

Me Respekt të veçant.
aadili

----------


## Safka

Aman sa shumë po e teproni,
jeni apo s'jeni muslimanë,
tash për avatarin apo nikun që dikush e ka vënë do grindeni?
këtu mund të regjistrohet kush të dojë, mund të përdorë çfardo qoftë emri dhe pseudonimi,
nuk ka kuptim që për shkase të tillë një teme ia humbni vlerën,
je dijetarë, sje dijetarë,
hajde vazhdojeni temën vëllazërisht ashtu siç ua ka hije muslimanëve,
nëse keni për të këshilluar, këshilloni me të mirë,
nëse keni për të pyetur, pyetni pa provokime,
nëse dëshironi të folni keq, mos folni fare,
i keni harruar këtë???

----------


## dijetari

Pyetje
   Ceshte vendimi i sheriatit per ata qe i shkruajne ajetet e kuranit epastaj ju thojn te semurit te ven ne qafe ose dikun tjetr,dhe marrin shperblime gjojase me ket veprim ata te semurit dote sherohen.

----------


## **rozi**

PO, une besoj, nuk kam besuar, derisa ka ndodhur ne familje. Hapesit te temes i uroj fat dhe lumturi ne jete bashke me anetaret e tjere te familjes. Paqja, shendeti dhe dituria qofshin mbi familjen tuaj. Beso, ta di dhimten. Ju pershendes.

----------


## _Mersin_

> Pyetje
>    Ceshte vendimi i sheriatit per ata qe i shkruajne ajetet e kuranit epastaj ju thojn te semurit te ven ne qafe ose dikun tjetr,dhe marrin shperblime gjojase me ket veprim ata te semurit dote sherohen.


Nuskat nuk lejohen pasi eshte si shembulli i ilacit qe e mban ne qafe dhe nuk e pi ose receten e doktorit.Edhe Kuranin nese nuk e lexon, nese nuk i ben duate por i mban ne nje cope leter te futur ne dyll etj etj dhe pret prej saj sherim ka mundesi te kalosh dhe ne shirk dhe kjo eshte e ndaluar.Kurani ka zbrit per praktike dhe jo per varjen e tij si hajmali.Mrekullia e tij qendron kur e vepron dhe e lexon ate dhe jo kur e mban ne duar.

----------


## dijetari

> PO, une besoj, nuk kam besuar, derisa ka ndodhur ne familje. Hapesit te temes i uroj fat dhe lumturi ne jete bashke me anetaret e tjere te familjes. Paqja, shendeti dhe dituria qofshin mbi familjen tuaj. Beso, ta di dhimten. Ju pershendes.


        Me dashamirsi kam hapur ket tem,pasi Allahu xh sh,ka pas meshir ndaj familjes sime duke ju luter vetem Ati dhe askujt tjeter, me metoden e kuranit famelarte.qellimi im ka qen qe edhe forumistet ata qe nuk e kan dite ,te njoftohen per metoden e sherimit me kuran.

----------


## dijetari

Pyetje

A i lejohet muslimanit qe te beje rukje pavarsishte se qfar lloji esht ajo?

----------


## dijetari

Pyetj

 Uji i zemzemit a esht sherues,dhe qka sheron?

----------


## Safka

dijetari, vetëm ti bën pyetje, apo mundemi edhe ne tjerët të bëjmë pyetje nëse diçka na intereson,

pastaj çka është qëllimi i këtyre pyetjeve,
bën ndonjë llol kuizi?

----------


## dijetari

> dijetari, vetëm ti bën pyetje, apo mundemi edhe ne tjerët të bëjmë pyetje nëse diçka na intereson,
> 
> pastaj çka është qëllimi i këtyre pyetjeve,
> bën ndonjë llol kuizi?


  Vella safa,njeriu qe pyet nuk gabon,ai qe nuk pyet gabon,un edi se ne komunitetin musliman ka forumist qe din shume gjera,dhe un nuk gaboj kur pyes,edise dotemar pergjegjje te sakta apo pjesrisht te sakta ,apo te mjaftueshme.dote jem i kenaqur nese me pergjigjeni .Allahu jav shperbleft mundin qe ju dote jepni.

----------


## **rozi**

Vella hasreti, askush ne Europe nuk mund ta sheroje. Mjeket ne France, Irlande, Angli, Gjermani, e ku jo. Analizat? Djali ne rregull, 16 vjeqar, per nje here u shtangua, nuk fliste, shkruante me dore ate qe i duhej apo kur fliste me nenen. Ishte i madh i shendoshe me te gjitha te mirat qe i ka falur All'ahu.

 Hoxha: Bjere ne Kosove. U nis aeroplani, drejt te hoxha ne Prishtine. Pas nje muaji vellau u kthye, ishte ai qe kishte qene me pare. Nuk u semur me. E pse mos te besoj pra ne kete fenomen qe pasuri na e la vete krijuesi yne? 

Me eshte dhimbsur vellau, por me shume vetja se nuk besoja pasi humbem shpresat, por ky ishte edhe apel se Ekziston Forca mbi te Gjithe, dhe ai eshte ZOTI.

Ne bibel citoj: Eksorsizmi...edhe ata e bene kete. 






> Me dashamirsi kam hapur ket tem,pasi Allahu xh sh,ka pas meshir ndaj familjes sime duke ju luter vetem Ati dhe askujt tjeter, me metoden e kuranit famelarte.qellimi im ka qen qe edhe forumistet ata qe nuk e kan dite ,te njoftohen per metoden e sherimit me kuran.

----------

